# Pirate Ship 2010!!!



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Guys! just finished the last of my pirate ship let me know what you think! I dont have them running but there are working cannons on the side of the ship!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow...that must have been a ton of work. Is this your first year with this set up? Love the water feature. This is a great set up (and I thought I had storage problems!) The tots will love this. Great work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That think is huge! Did you need a building permit for that? And landscaping (or waterscaping) to boot! You are going to be the talk of the town!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor pirate losing his booze through the back of his head is such a hoot


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job...


----------



## EerieEstate (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic job, nice work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fantastic! but its a little hard to look at...the vid being sideways and all.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great job!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. As everyone else mentioned...the storage and set up must be CRAZY! (Great idea setting up next to a fire hydrant...lol)


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

oh wow completely awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's so cool! You must have TOT's lined up down the block to check it out. Awesome!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's an impressive boat!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, talk about going Big! Love the water feature, great detail. Can't wait to see some pics and video at night.


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

hey thanks guys!, no we didnt a permit and we did a smaller ship last year but it was about 1/4th the size of this. and i apologize about the sideways video =( my computer changed it like that when i uploaded it. ill get some videos at night with the cannons going!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it! are you going to allow the tots onto the ship to get the candy?


----------

